

Compsci projects - mariorz
http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/teaching/GroupProjects/gpb0910/DesignBriefs0910.html

======
mcotton
Is anyone interested in trying any of these? I've already connected my
security system to twitter and I doubt it be much harder to make an interface
for my dog to use it.

